# Ryobi 18v Spreader



## Creppin (Aug 28, 2018)

My Scott's Wizz after one season is failing me. It seems to always clog now. Tried new batteries etc. They said I could send back, but not sure if worth it.

I know there is a huge price discrepancy between the two, especially when the wizz is on sale. I've come to really like the wizz control, but it keeps failing and not reliable.

I have only seen the liquid sprayer discussed on the site. I need to pickup some batteries/charger. I bought the below on the last sale (tool only $35), but before using I thought I would see if any reviews.

Does anyone have or use this Ryobi?

https://www.ryobitools.com/outdoor/products/details/18v-one-plus-1-gallon-spreader-tool-only


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

I've not seen or used it. If you like wheel-less convenience take a look at the solo 421. It holds more and is infinitely variable in terms of throw distance and precision application. I have one and love it for putting out urea on my acre.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I didn't know Ryobi even made that. I like it though. I've had my Scott's Wizz for two years now. I've been lucky and it hasn't clogged. It has stayed stuck on for awhile. I just give it a little rinse after each use.


----------



## BobRoss (Jul 3, 2019)

That looks like a good spreader to me if you are looking for a hand held. My Wizz works, but it just isn't that powerful and it is very inconsistent. The 4 AA batteries is just not powerful enough. I bet that 18V battery could chew through anything in that spreader.


----------



## Creppin (Aug 28, 2018)

That's what I was hoping. Yeah, the Wizz used to stay stuck on which I didn't mind. Now it clogs and stops after 1 minute on all the settings. It's like it can't turn the product whether it be Urea/Humic/Milo.

The Ryobi was new to me. I was hoping a few had used it before I invest in batteries. I got the spreader for $35, but like all these tools are cheap batteries are the expense.

I enjoyed the Scotts when it worked for precision. I'll take a look at the Solo, but see if anyone has some thoughts on this Ryobi.


----------



## nnnnnate (Apr 23, 2020)

@creppin How has the ryobi worked out for you? I'm thinking a powered handheld spreader might be in my future and with the bad reviews the wizz seems to get I think this might be the ticket. Thanks.


----------

